# [HOWTO] ATI Radeon Binary Drivers on Gentoo

## gralves

ATI Radeon Binary Drivers on Gentoo

The purpose of this document is to summarize the discussion on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793 as well as be a reference for those trying to get their radeons working on Gentoo system using Ati Binary Drivers. 

This document is on its earlier stages of development so expect it to be changed/updated rather quickly.

Index

 What are the binary drivers and why to use them? 

 Where to get the drivers? 

 Know Issues 

 Supported Cards 

 Setup Guides

Quick Setup Guide

Unofficial ebuilds for 3.2.0 and 3.2.4 drivers

Dual Monitor Setup Guide

TV-Out Setup Guide

FSAA Setup Guide

Hidden Options(use at your own risk)

 Where to get more information

 Troubleshooting

 Acknowledgments

 What are the binary drivers and why to use them

	The ATI binary drivers are the linux device drivers provided by ATI. They are the only ones(nowadays) that support OpenGl acceleration for the R300 based cards.

Where to get the drivers:

2.9.12 -> from portage

2.9.13 -> from portage

3.2.0 -> from portage

3.2.4 -> from portage

 IMPORTANT : 

Currently only driver versions 2.9.13-r1 and above will work on 2.6 kernels. 

 NOTE : 

	The performance of the 3.2.x drivers is slightly worse than the 2.9.x series. You can find some tips on how to increase their performance on the "Hidden Options" section.

 Know Issues

 Drivers 3.2.4 don't work with DGA enabled

		You have to set:

```

         # This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

         # initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

         SubSection  "extmod"

               Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

         EndSubSection      

      
```

		In the beginning of your XF86Config file

 Xinerama and 3D acceleration does not work togheter. You can have 3D acceleration, or Xinerama (one screen on multiple monitors), but not both. It is a limitation of the drivers. (There are another way of doing that that is supported by the drivers, wait for the Dual Monitor Setup Guide or play with the fglrxconfig).

 Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" should always be set to "on" unless you are debugging a multithreaded OpenGL app. Turning it off can lead to memory leaks. (from the readme on schneider.de). 

 Supported Cards

Official List (for version 3.2.03 - source www.schneider-digital.de):

Graphics Accelerators:

ATI Radeon 8500, 9100, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800, M9, M9+, M10

ATI FireGL 8700, 8800, E1, E2, X1, X2, Z1

Video Driver for Linux:

Driver Version 4.1.0-3.2.0

Driver Version 4.2.0-3.2.0

Driver Version 4.3.0-3.2.0

Unofficial List, but know that it works:

 Setup Guides

 Quick Setup Guide

 For kernels 2.2.*

 For kernels 2.4.*

```

            emerge <kernel-type>-sources

            cd /usr/src/linux

            make menuconfig

            (configure your kernel, read gentoo docs for that. You should disable the DRI on the kernel otherwise the ati driver will not work.)

            make dep

            make clean

            make bzImage

            make modules

            make modules_install

            emerge ati-drivers

            emerge alsa-driver (if you want to use alsa, read the gentoo docs on the subject)

            mount /boot

            cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<your kernel boot name>

            nano /boot/grub/grub.conf(if you are using grub)

            (change grub.conf to load your new bzImage)

            reboot

            /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

            (answer as you see fit)

            opengl-update ati

            cd /etc/X11/

            nano XF86Config-4

            (edit as you see fit)

            mv XF86Config-4 XF86Config 

         
```

 For kernels-2.6.*

```

            emerge <kernel-type>-sources

            cd /usr/src/linux

            make menuconfig

            (configure your kernel, read gentoo docs for that. You should disable the DRI on the kernel otherwise the ati driver will not work.)

            make 

            make modules_install

            emerge ati-drivers

            mount /boot

            cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<your kernel boot name>

            nano /boot/grub/grub.conf(if you are using grub)

            (change grub.conf to load your new bzImage)

            reboot

            /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

            (answer as you see fit)

            opengl-update ati

            cd /etc/X11/

            nano XF86Config-4

            (edit as you see fit)

            mv XF86Config-4 XF86Config 

         
```

 Unofficial ebuilds for 3.2.0 and 3.2.4 drivers:

		These are beta-drivers, use them at your own risk.

		To install these ebuilds:

 Create the directory media-video/ati-drivers inside your portage overlay directory. This can be set in /etc/make.conf by the PORTDIR_OVERLAY setting. /usr/local/portage is fine in most cases.

```

            nano /etc/make.conf

            mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

         
```

Download the driver packages (links are in the "Where to get the drivers" section.)

Download this file: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/ati-drivers.tar.bz2

```

            mv ati-drivers.tar.bz2 /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

            cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

            tar -xvjf ati-drivers.tar.bz2

            ebuild ati-drivers-3.2.0-r2.ebuild digest

            ebuild ati-drivers-3.2.4-r2.ebuild digest

         
```

Then emerge the drivers as usual. Note that you will need to use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". To emerge a particular version, use the following method

```

            ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =ati-drivers-3.2.0-r2

         
```

 Dual Monitor Setup Guide

 TV-Out Setup Guide

 FSAA Setup Guide

		To enable Full Screen AntiAliasing support, you must upgrade to the 3.2.0 or the 3.2.4 drivers. After generating an XF86Config file via fglrxconfig, you can then control the FSAA mode through the "FSAAScale" driver option.

		The values you can set appear to be:

1 (anything <1 gets set to 1)

2 (3 gets set to 2)

4 (5 gets set to 4)

6 (anything >6 gets set to 6)

		As a very rough indicator of performance impact:

		glxgears fps at each FSAA setting:

1 - ~4300fps

2 - ~2300fps

4 - ~1300fps

6 - ~880fps

		For an idea of the visual effect of each setting, there are screenshots from Q3A here taken in each of the FSAA modes. They aren't all taken from exactly the same place, but it's possible to see the differences between the 4 settings.

 Hidden options (use at your own risk)

		Hidden options are undisclosed by ATI options that can change the drivers performance or behaviour. They can be enabled/disabled by putting the following lines on the "Device" section of your XF86Config file:

```

         Option "<Option_Name>" "<Option_Parameters>"

      
```

		Here is a list of the knows hidden options:

EnablePrivateBackZ

			Know parameters:

 yes - enable the option

 no  - disable the option

			Effects:

			When enabled it improves the performance of 3.2.x drivers.

			Side-Effects:

			None Know.

UseFastTLS

			Know parameters:

 0 - fast

 1 - faster

 2 - working with everything

			Effects:

			TLS settings are critical for many apps you may like to use (just to name one: wine). The UseFastTLS should be 2 if you want wine and other apps with wacky threading models working fine.

			Side-Effects:

			When set to something different than 2 some apps might stop working.

 Where to get more information

Troubleshooting

Lock-ups on Tux-Racer, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Enemy Territory, Q3A and possible other games/apps.

Probable Cause: Bug on drivers <3.*

		Solution: 

Update to newer drivers.

On Enemy Territory you can solve the problem by starting the game using the following line:

```

            et +set r_ext_compiled_vertex_array 0

         
```

When starting X, an error similar to the following is displayed:

```

         (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

         (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

      
```

Probable Cause(s):

You have no AGP support compiled into your kernel. 

You have AGP support compiled as modules but don't have the modules loaded.

		Solutions:

Compile support for agpgart and your motherboards AGP chipset into the kernel.

If you have AGP support compiled as modules, load those modules before loading the fglrx module.

Use the internal AGP support provided by the fglrx driver (NOTE: will not work in all situations). Set the "UseInternalAGPGart" option in your XF86Config to "yes" to enable internal AGP support.

During the emerge, fgl_glxgears and fireglcontrol fail to compile with an error similar to:

```

         /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

         lect2: ld returned 1 exit status

      
```

Probable Cause:	Unknow.

		Solution :

```

         opengl-update xfree

         (run the emerge again)

         opengl-update ati

      
```

On a 2.6 kernel the driver module appears with the name "1" in lsmod instead of "fglrx". 

Probable Cause: Incorrect file headers on the driver.

		Solution :

		Use any of the following driver versions, which should fix this problem:

 ati-driver-2.9.13-r2

 ati-driver-3.2.0-r2

 ati-driver-3.2.4-r2

 Screen goes black when X starts. Still able to use CTRL-ALT-Fn to change back to the console

Problable Cause: Misconfigured Monitor Timings.

		Solution :

		Find the correct specs for your monitor VSync and HSync. Update XF86Config

 Screen goes black when X starts. Not able to use CTRL-ALT-Fn to change back to the console. Servers still working (ex Apache, SSH, etc).

Problable Cause: FSAA bug on some machines, pattern yet to be determined.

		Solution:

		Turn off FSAA. Post your problem on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793 . 

  Monitor refresh rate stuck at a certain value, X appears to ignore the modeline option. 

Probable Cause: Trouble with EDID.

		Solution:

		Try setting "IgnoreEDID" to "ON", and then specifying a value for the VRefresh2. setting

  Still having problems after following this guide.

Probable Cause: Monitor connected to second video slot, computer thinks it is on the first or vice-versa.

		Solutions: 

		Change the BusID "PCI:1:0:1" line to BusID "PCI:1:0:0" or vice-versa.

 Acknowledgments

	Authors (alphabetic order):

 deurk

 fca

 Francis85

 gralves - Gustavo Ribeiro Alves

 KillaK

 lu_zero

 Wedge_

Last edited by gralves on Tue Aug 26, 2003 12:47 am; edited 17 times in total

----------

## Wedge_

Troubleshooting:

 - The lockup problem also affects Q3A.

 - When starting X, an error similar to the following is displayed: 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
```

This usually means:

a) You have no AGP support compiled into your kernel

b) You have AGP support compiled as modules but don't have the modules loaded.

Solutions:

1) Compile support for agpgart and your motherboards AGP chipset into the kernel.

2) If you have AGP support compiled as modules, load those modules before loading the fglrx module.

3) Use the internal AGP support provided by the fglrx driver (NOTE: will not work in all situations). Set the "UseInternalAGPGart" option in your XF86Config to "yes" to enable internal AGP support.

----------

## Ian

This is exactly the kind of thing I wish I had about a year ago, when I started fooling around with Linux.  So much pain would have been spared...

In any case, it all looks good, but I'd like to see the documentation on dual monitor setup, as I've tried this before with the ATI drivers but I never got it to work as well as Xinerama.

It's funny, cause this came out at the same time that I've decided to try and enter the world of linux gaming.  Maybe I can actually make it all work right, the first time, with the help of this documentation  :Smile: .

----------

## deurk

Great job.

Maybe you could include a part with tips to increase performance...?

----------

## fca

The performance of the 3.2.x drivers is less than the 2.9.x series.

Some tips to improve performance with the 3.2.x drivers:

Put the following lines in your XF86Config in the "Device" section:

```
Option "EnablePrivateBackZ"    "yes"

Option "UseFastTLS"            "1"
```

Also, the 3.2.4 drivers don't work with DGA enabled. 

You have to set:

```
# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

SubSection  "extmod"

   Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection
```

 In the beginning of your XF86Config-4

Also Xinerama en 3D acceleration does not work together. You can have 3D acceleration, or Xinerama (one screen on multiple monitors), but not both. It is a limitation of the drivers.

edit: Also, this is just the compilation of a few posts, from different people.

----------

## Wedge_

Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" should always be set to "on" unless you are debugging a multithreaded OpenGL app. Turning it off can lead to memory leaks. (from the readme on schneider.de).

Multiple X sessions don't currently seem to work with any driver version

----------

## Ian

 *fca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also Xinerama en 3D acceleration does not work together. You can have 3D acceleration, or Xinerama (one screen on multiple monitors), but not both. It is a limitation of the drivers.

 

I've known of this um, problem (?), for a while now, and I believe windows has a similar issue, but they've managed to get 3D acceleration in the primary monitor, I think (or something like that, I don't quite remember).

Is there any way to get around this, either by using the ATI drivers (can't they make one giant screen?) or by creating two Server Layouts that can be called by startx, one for two screens, one for one screen ("gaming mode")?

Looking into the future, is there anyway we can have all the best features at once, if the drivers were to be completely rewritten?

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> can't they make one giant screen?

 

Have a read through the section of this file called "3. Monitor Configuration". I have no experience at all with dual setups, but would "Big Desktop" mode be any better than dual head?

 *Quote:*   

> I believe windows has a similar issue 
> 
> ...
> 
> Looking into the future, is there anyway we can have all the best features at once, if the drivers were to be completely rewritten?

 

If the Windows drivers still have issues with it, I wouldn't expect the Linux drivers to get fixed any time soon  :Confused: 

----------

## Wedge_

Troubleshooting: 

Problem: during the emerge, fgl_glxgears and fireglcontrol fail to compile with an error similar to: 

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Solution: 

```
opengl-update xfree

(run the emerge again)

opengl-update ati
```

Problem: On a 2.6 kernel the driver module appears with the name "1" in lsmod instead of "fglrx". 

Solution: Use any of the following driver versions, which should fix this problem:

ati-drivers-2.9.13-r2

ati-drivers-3.2.0-r2

ati-drivers-3.2.4-r2

----------

## deurk

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Troubleshooting: 
> 
> [list][*]Problem: during the emerge, fgl_glxgears and fireglcontrol fail to compile with an error similar to: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I should have posted that one, since I ran into a few weeks ago... And it's really annoying when you're stuck on such a little thing   :Razz: 

----------

## gralves

All posts above this are copied into the FAQ.

----------

## Wedge_

gralves, can you change the link for the ebuilds to: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/ati-drivers.tar.bz2, the other one seems to be dead.

----------

## Francis85

Very good tips indeed   :Very Happy: 

However, I am unable to get decent refresh rates out of my 9600pro in linux.

My monitor specs are 30-86 and 50-160, yet the refresh in 1024x768 always sticks to 75hz, no matter what modeline I use  :Sad: 

Any tips? I can't stand 75hz   :Confused: 

----------

## Wedge_

You could try setting "IgnoreEDID" to "on", and then specifying a value for the VRefresh2 setting. I think that worked for me a while back, but it seems to work fine without it now. Another thing that might work is to change the VertRefresh setting in the Monitor section from a range of values to the refresh rate you want, and see if that forces the monitor to use it.

----------

## Francis85

Nice Thank you!!! It worked flawlessy.

My modelines are not being ignored anymore and I get 100hz!

Perhaps this should be added in the faq?

----------

## Wedge_

I'm sure gralves will add it next time he checks the thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

The ebuilds for 3.2.0-r2 and 3.2.4-r2 are now in the regular portage tree, as versions 3.2.0 and 3.2.4, so you don't have to do all the stuff with the overlay dir anymore  :Smile: 

----------

## deurk

Cooly!

----------

## Kihaji

Just a quick note, after emerge the ATI drivers you don't need to reboot, a simple env-update followed by a source /etc/profile will suffice, or you can execute fglrxconfig by full path.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Kihaji wrote:*   

> Just a quick note, after emerge the ATI drivers you don't need to reboot, a simple env-update followed by a source /etc/profile will suffice, or you can execute fglrxconfig by full path.

 

Are you talking about the quick setup guides? The reboot is only needed if you have to recompile your kernel (eg to remove DRM).

----------

## Kihaji

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *Kihaji wrote:*   Just a quick note, after emerge the ATI drivers you don't need to reboot, a simple env-update followed by a source /etc/profile will suffice, or you can execute fglrxconfig by full path. 
> 
> Are you talking about the quick setup guides? The reboot is only needed if you have to recompile your kernel (eg to remove DRM).

 

Doh, I saw the reboot after the emerge ati drivers stuff and figured that was what it was for. Didn't realize the split up copying the new kernel to /boot until after the ati emerge.

Pay no attention to me, I am stupid.

----------

## bullerei

Thank you, very nice documentation! 

Before I found it, I had been trying to install the ATI Drivers for about 5 hours an it didn't work. Now it works fine, just a little slow. I think I'll try some tuning stuff now.

----------

## KillaK

If anyone is still having problems after following this guide then I may have an answer.  There seems to be a bug in either X or the ATI drivers which causes it not to be detected properly. Where you insmod and it tells you "cannot insert module fglrx".

This is what I did to get my ATI Radeon 9000PRO 128meg to work.

1. Install the ATI drivers.  emerge ati-drivers

2. Run fglrxconfig

3. Edit XF86Config or XF86Config-4 (look in /var/log/ XF86.0.log to see which X is using) and look for this line towards the bottom:

Section "Device"

Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter"

Driver "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor ===

#Option "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

Option "no_accel" "no"

Option "no_dri" "no"

# === Fire GL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

Option "Display2" "0"

Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

# will be disabled automatically

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

BusID "PCI:1:0:1" # vendor=1002, device=496e <---This line here

Screen 0

EndSection

You need to change it from BusID "PCI:1:0:1" to:

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" so it would look like this:

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

Save the XF86 File and restart X and it should be working fine for you now.

I found this work around when I was looking in my XFree86.0.log and X would constantly tell me that it could not find my Radeon Video Card, at that specific bus ID. 

So I messed around with it, and when I changed it to PCI:1:0:0 lo and behold X started up fine. Again I do not know if this is an X issue or an ATI driver issue, as ATI has yet to respond to any of my bug reports or emails.

Oddly doing a  "cat /proc/pci shows the video card twice:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 1002:4966 (ATI Technologies Inc) (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=255.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc0ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe5000000 [0xe500ffff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  1:

    Display controller: PCI device 1002:496e (ATI Technologies Inc) (rev 1).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdfffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe5010000 [0xe501ffff].

A very odd bug indeed.  Hope my information helps someone.

Regards

KillaK

----------

## lu_zero

TLS setting are _critical_ for many apps you may like to use ( just to name one wine )

the UseFastTLS should be 2 if you want wine and other apps with wacky threading models work fine.

to sum up:

0 fast

1 faster

2 working with everything 

please refer to the fglrxconfig to the full explanation

----------

## gralves

 *KillaK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [b]You need to change it from BusID "PCI:1:0:1" to:
> 
> BusID "PCI:1:0:0" so it would look like this:
> ...

 

The BusID options is related to where the card is connected on the system. The PCI:1:0:0 is the first function of the card connected on the AGP port and PCI:1:0:1 is the second function. On ATI cards these functions are the first and the second video connectors respect. .

----------

## dirtboy

Something I noticed with 2.6 test4 is that now I have to modprobe amd_k7_agp.o instead of just agpgart.o.  Otherwise I get a blank screen.  Just a tip if anyone else if having the same problems.

----------

## cuban

For KT400 (AGP 8x/3.0) boards & ATI cards, instead of emerge ati-drivers you must compile from source and apply this patch.

```

$ cd /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

$ su

# emerge ati-drivers-2.9.13.ebuild --fetchonly 

# cd /lib/modules/fglrx/

# wget http://nifelheim.dyndns.org/~cocidius/download.php?filename=fglrx-patch

# cat fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch | patch -p

# cd ./build_mod

# ./make.sh

# cd ..

# ./make_install.sh

# rmmod fglrx

# insmod /lib/modules/fglrx.o

```

Xwindows should now start. Please keep in mind that although you can do 'big desktop' or 'dual head' mode, Xinerama will not work with fglrx, so you cannot have intelligent window management. You can have either two screens or one desktop where the 'task/tab/status' bar runs across both monitors.

This was tested and verified on an ABIT AT7-MAX2 with an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro.

I do not know if this works above fglrx 2.9.13.

Daniel

----------

## Wedge_

 *cuban wrote:*   

> For KT400 (AGP 8x/3.0) boards & ATI cards, instead of emerge ati-drivers you must compile from source and apply this patch.

 

If you're running a 2.6 kernel, and either the 3.2.0 or 3.2.4 drivers, with "UseInternalAGPGART" set to "no", then AGP 8x should also work with KT400(A) boards.  

 *cuban wrote:*   

> I do not know if this works above fglrx 2.9.13.

 

The patch will apply to 3.2.0 and 3.2.4, but I can't check if it works, I don't have a KT400. You could create a bug and post the patch, it doesn't look like it'd be difficult to add it to the ebuilds.

----------

## cuban

If you set UseInternalAGPGART, you do not get the accelerated benifits of FGLRX. Using this method I am able to use accelleration and the internal AGPGART which should be faster. Correct?

----------

## Wedge_

UseInternalAGPGART controls whether you use the AGP support contained in the driver (when it's set to "on" or "yes"), or the AGP support in the kernel (when it's set to "off" or "no"). There may be a small performance difference between them, but if you use the kernels AGP support it's still accelerated. Last time I checked, I got exactly the same performance with UseInternalAGPGART on and off.

----------

## cuban

This is an X-Windows setting correct? I will compare performance possibly tonight. Does this method still utilize FGLRX? If so, Xinerama still cannot be used. Which makes the method I listed, and the one you listed practically the same. Xinerama complains about no DRM.

Daniel

----------

## Wedge_

 *cuban wrote:*   

> This is an X-Windows setting correct? I will compare performance possibly tonight. Does this method still utilize FGLRX?

 

Yes, it's only set in your XF86Config. You still use the fglrx module, but the AGP support comes from the kernel, not the module itself. Some AGP chipsets aren't supported by the module, or the support doesn't always work, so some people have to turn it off.

 *cuban wrote:*   

> If so, Xinerama still cannot be used. Which makes the method I listed, and the one you listed practically the same. Xinerama complains about no DRM. 

 

The two methods should have the same effect, and yours has the advantage that you don't need to use a 2.6 kernel and the 3.2.x drivers. I wasn't implying that the method I posted would work with Xinerama, I've never used it so I wouldn't know anyway.

----------

## cuban

I knew that you weren't implying anything about Xinerama. That was an assumption I made. I was not aware the 3.2.x drivers required the 2.6.x kernel. 

I will stay with my stable 2.4.22. 

Thanks!,

Daniel

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> I was not aware the 3.2.x drivers required the 2.6.x kernel. 

 

They should work fine on a 2.4 kernel. The reason I mentioned them together was because that driver/kernel combination works with AGP 8x on the KT400(A) boards. The patch you posted seems to work with the 3.2.x drivers, so there's nothing stopping you from trying them out on 2.4.22 if you want to. Sorry for the mixup  :Razz: 

----------

## phill_20x6

The 3.2.4 drivers are working perfectly with 2.4.22 here, however i still use 2.4.20 primarily, because i could not get the nforce-net drivers to install with 2.4.22.

----------

## agrippa_cash

In another related thread somewhere Wedge pointed out that you may have to add a second, chipset-specific agp module to modules.autoload.  For me this was exactly what I  needed to get X back up.  I typed  *Quote:*   

> find /usr/src/linux -iname *agp*

 , found that I needed to add via-agp to the file (i put it after agpgart and before fglrx).  Now everything works fine again.

----------

## Wedge_

Thanks for posting that  :Smile:  It should only affect 2.6 kernels, if you're running 2.4.x then the agpgart module is all you need.

----------

## gentooalex

I have tried these drivers in gentoo and it seems as if the fps is terrible with my radeon 9500 pro.  2.9 is pretty bad but has better fps than 3.2. (i havent tried .4).  The problem is that 2.9's drivers make my game wolfenstein et cause xfree to lockup (sometimes) when gl extensions is enabled. I might be able to play for 30 minutes before lockup or it might lockup within the first minute of the gameplay. I get like 20fps and sometimes 10 fps with 3.2. in wolfet.  I seem to remember the drivers to be faster in mandrake but i might have been using 3.2.4. ut2k3 has fps of like 10 at 1024 768 w/ the 2.9 and 3.2

edit: I havent tried the fix for et and 2.9 yet but i will.  My biggest problem is slow fps in ut2k3 even w/ 2.9 drivers.  wolfet isnt *that* bad.  I have P4 and 384mb sdram w/ati manufactured radeon 9500 pro.

----------

## Wedge_

Are you sure everything is working properly? Does glxinfo show that direct rendering is enabled? Have you done "opengl-update ati"?

----------

## cuban

Has anyone been able to get Xinerama to work with FGLRX?

----------

## ohoiza

problem: your "powered by ati" (e.g. hercules, HIS etc) radeon card isn't detected by fglrx.o

solution:

lookup the pci chipid of your gfx chip at http://pciids.sourceforge.net/iii/. if you have e.g. a radeon 9800, you should select vendor id 1002 for ATI, then search for "radeon 9800". for the radeon 9800 you'll see that it has the chipid 0x4e48.

now issue the command lspci. 

```
# lspci

(...)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4e49

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4e69

```

if the output is similar to the above (i.e. the chipid of your chip is different  from the one in the database) you've probably found the reason of your problem.

how to fix it:

first emerge your choice of ati-drivers and do fglrxconfig.

then edit your newly generated /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and add the option ChipID [the chipid you found in the db] in section device. for example:

```
# emacs /etc/X11/XF86config

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e49

    ChipID 0x4e48 # <-this is what you've got to add

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

now copy the distfile of your driver into a subdir of your homedir and untar it. cd into its lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod directory. now you should apply any agp8x patches if you need to.

then hexedit libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3. search for the chipid you found in the pci database. you might have to respect endianness issues. e.g. if the chipid is 0x4e48 you might have to search for 0x484e. you'll probably find it near the end of the binary (this is the .data section i think). change this value to the chipid displayed by lspci. remember to think of endianness! 

save the binary and compile the module. you should now be able to insmod it. copy it over /lib/modules/yourkernel/video/fglrx.o (i know this is quite a dirty hack but it worx   :Cool:  )

startx might work now, at least it worked for me (HIS excalibur 9800)

good luck   :Very Happy: 

ohoiza

----------

## gentooalex

```

tux@localhost tux $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9700 Pentium 4 (SSE2)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-2.9.12)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

I dont know why enemy territory has like 10-20 fps.

----------

## maddin

The following will only work for the new 3.2.x series of the ati-drivers, because tv-out feature has been enabled only now in the drivers. To enable tv-out start the fglrxconfig program

```

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

```

When prompted for tv-out say yes

```

Do you want to enable TV out (y/n)? [n] y

```

Next enter your tv-norm (for Germany I entered PAL-D)

The next option is the Screen Layout, enter Clone-Mode (Option 3), Others will not work.

Next comes Monitor Settings, leave this at auto detect (Option 1)

Select the remaining options to your gusto.

Edit the resulting XF86Config-4 and change the two options HSync2 and VRefresh2 to

```

    Option "HSync2"                     ""

    Option "VRefresh2"                  ""

```

Delete the section for Monitor1

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    [...]

EndSection

```

This configuration worked for me (Radeon 9500, Athlon XP 1700+, gentoo-kernel 2.4.20-r6 and vanilla-kernel 2.4.22). There were no issues using internal or external AGPGART. Xv extension does not work on the tv-screen, so no hardware-scaling will be supported on tv. If the image is black and white, maybe your tv only supports composite signals, ati cards provide only s-video output, so you'll need a special s-video to composite converter. With my card the converter was included (small s-video to cinch cable).

----------

## gentooalex

I found that the 3.2.4 drivers are A LOT faster than 2.9 in ut2k3 when using the fastFFS "1" fix.  also, i rarely get under 20 fps with enemy territory(actually i think et was running without the fix so i might get higher when i  try again).  average of 30-40.  I have a 9500 pro and pentium4 1.6ghz processor.  I am using one of the fixes but If i restart my computer, i have to reinstall et or i will get a black screen without the game when i try to start et.  Is anyone getting better frame rates with similar hardware,?  What are you doing to improve performance?

----------

## Wedge_

What's this FastFFS fix you mentioned? I've never heard of it  :Smile:  I don't play ET (not much fun on 56k), but in RTCW, at 1024x768@32, all details turned up, the framerate stays up around 90 or whatever the default limit is. It will sometimes drop down drastically to ~20-30 at times, but mostly it's fine.

----------

## gentooalex

RTCW?  Ive never heard of it.  Quake has has always had superb framerates for me.  The fastffs was in the first post.  I might have used the wrong word but it sounds like what i said.

----------

## Wedge_

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> RTCW? Ive never heard of it. Quake has has always had superb framerates for me. 

 

RTCW = Return to Castle Wolfenstein, ET was originally going to be an addon for it, so they should be very similar in terms of performance. 

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> The fastffs was in the first post. I might have used the wrong word but it sounds like what i said.

 

FastTLS? 

Have you tried running with UseInternalAGPGART set to both "no" and "yes" to see if there's any difference in performance? There isn't any for me (nForce2 board), but that might not be true for all chipsets.

----------

## gentooalex

return to castle wolfenstein isnt as demanding on graphics.  RTCW is more sparse compared to et even though et was based on the same engine.  I dont know how different they are though.  When there is a lot going on i might go down to 20-30 fps but other than that i get pretty good frame rates since enabling all the options specified in the howto.  I found 3.2.4 drivers to be  faster than 2.9 thoiugh and the howto says just the opposite is the case.

yeah fasttls

----------

## Wedge_

ATI have just released some new official drivers, version 3.2.5, so you might want to try them. They're on ati.com.

----------

## gentooalex

I just finally got 3.2.4 to work.  lol.  I wonder when an ebuild will be made for these.  I dont know how to install an rpm in gentoo.  Hopefully these will have huge fps improvements.

I dont know what they mean by "Many 3D fixes"

3.2.5

fixed in this release:

    * Many 3D fixes

    * Many bugs fixed

New Features in this release:

    * TV Out Support

    * PseudoColor Support

    * Support for Many cards added

    * Full Screen Anti Aliasing Support (FSAA)

----------

## Wedge_

Check the Radeon sticky thread for an ebuild. If you emerge rpm2targz and run it on the rpm, it'll give you a tarball that you can move to /usr/portage/distfiles so the ebuild can pick it up.

----------

## gentooalex

so i would put the tar in the distfiles dir and then emerge 3.2.5 with 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge ati-drivers-3.2.5

```

is that right?

----------

## Wedge_

If you want to specify a particular version, you should add an equals sign: 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =ati-drivers-3.2.5
```

 but you don't need that here as 3.2.5 is the latest version, just use 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

There isn't a ebuild in portage yet (AFAIK), so you'll have to get the one in the Radeon sticky if you haven't already and use that.

----------

## xlyz

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> If you want to specify a particular version, you should add an equals sign: 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =ati-drivers-3.2.5
> ```
> ...

 

the ebuild has just been spotted in the wild   :Cool: 

still needs some refinement thus

----------

## gentooalex

The ati drivers are not as optimized for linux as they are for windows.  I know that ati is continually working on making better drivers but the drivers aren't fast enough for me yet.  Does anyone have any idea as to when the linux drivers will be optimized enough to play et without getting as low as 20 fps with the radeon 9500 pro.  I get an average of 40 but when there are a lot of polygons, my fps goes extremely low.  If anyone has any idea about the new driver release timeframe it would be helpful.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> The ati drivers are not as optimized for linux as they are for windows.  I know that ati is continually working on making better drivers but the drivers aren't fast enough for me yet.  Does anyone have any idea as to when the linux drivers will be optimized enough to play et without getting as low as 20 fps with the radeon 9500 pro. 

 

Actual ati-drivers are firegl-drivers (so they are more comparable to FireGL-Windows drivers then to Catalyst-Windows drivers), which are more optimized for non-game-apps (e.g. CAD and similar) but ati is working on Catalyst-drivers for Linux (i've read an announce that they are searching for beta-testers for the new linux-catalyst-driver-series) so i think it won't be long until Linux-drivers are also optimized like the Windows-Versions.

----------

## Wedge_

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> but ati is working on Catalyst-drivers for Linux (i've read an announce that they are searching for beta-testers for the new linux-catalyst-driver-series) so i think it won't be long until Linux-drivers are also optimized like the Windows-Versions.

 

I don't think that's actually correct. I applied to be a beta tester when I saw the recent announcements, and the drivers we were given to test were the same 3.2.5 drivers as were released officially a few days ago...

----------

## gentooalex

I saw a post on a message board http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=f54c5aae5a088427cab4a04a7b15195a&threadid=33703965 in which an ATI guy said he needed linux testers for catylyst drivers.  I dont know if he meant firgl because one of his sig links is for "catalist drivers"  but is just a link to the ati drivers site.

Im not going to be able to do any more testing for the drivers for a while.

My radeon 9500 pro was recently fried by flashing the ROM so i am getting it reparied under warranty.  ATI better not consider a 9600pro an "equivilent" if they replace my card!  Im sure they have a supply of 9500pros in storage for replacing faulty cards.

----------

## gentooalex

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> I found that the 3.2.4 drivers are A LOT faster than 2.9 in ut2k3 when using the fasttls"1" fix.  also, i rarely get under 20 fps with enemy territory(actually i think et was running without the fix so i might get higher when i  try again).  average of 30-40.  I have a 9500 pro and pentium4 1.6ghz processor.  I am using one of the fixes but If i restart my computer, i have to reinstall et or i will get a black screen without the game when i try to start et.  Is anyone getting better frame rates with similar hardware,?  What are you doing to improve performance?

 

oops must have hit the quote instead of the edit button... sorry

----------

## Wedge_

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> I saw a post on a message board http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=f54c5aae5a088427cab4a04a7b15195a&threadid=33703965 in which an ATI guy said he needed linux testers for catylyst drivers. I dont know if he meant firgl because one of his sig links is for "catalist drivers" but is just a link to the ati drivers site. 

 

Yep, he posted that in a couple of different forums there. That's what I applied for.

----------

## cuban

I just did emerge sync and do not see 3.2.5 in portage.

----------

## Wedge_

Are you using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"?

----------

## cuban

Oops, forgot to delete that post. I found it right after posting that. It was a long day  :Smile: .

----------

## Beem

Is DGA working in the 3.2.5 drivers? I'd really like to play some Quake 1 and be able to use the mouse   :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

Yes, I think DGA does work.

----------

## Beem

Well it works in that X will start, but games run really poorly and unplayable.

----------

## DarkVillage

erLast edited by DarkVillage on Mon Sep 29, 2003 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DarkVillage

erLast edited by DarkVillage on Mon Sep 29, 2003 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DarkVillage

erLast edited by DarkVillage on Mon Sep 29, 2003 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DarkVillage

erLast edited by DarkVillage on Mon Sep 29, 2003 6:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DarkVillage

I followed the first guide and everything went wrong...

when I typed ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

I got these errors

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-2.3.5

!!! Function src_compile, Line66, exitcode

I used the 2.3.4 version...

When I tried with just emerge ati-drivers this happened

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.12

!!! Function src_compile, Line66, exitcode

strange version I think

----------

## Wedge_

You'll need to post more of the output from the ebuild, the last couple of lines aren't very helpful by themselves.

----------

## DarkVillage

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> You'll need to post more of the output from the ebuild, the last couple of lines aren't very helpful by themselves.

 

is there a log file for this??? I mean I have to start xp to write to this forum and it takes long time if I has to first write down all text then send it to this post.

I tried with the version 3.2.5 but I got the same problem.

It sad, realy it is

----------

## Wedge_

There are logfiles for each emerge you run under /var/log/portage.

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test6-mm1'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:422:27: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:850:27: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_geteuid':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:899: structure has no member named `euid'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3103: warning: `have_cpuid_p' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test6-mm1'

 * glx module not built

I dont think it likes test6-mm1

----------

## DarkVillage

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> There are logfiles for each emerge you run under /var/log/portage.

 

It isnt

I searched and I searched, but no portage log either no emake log file

however it says something about: Cannot find -lGL

----------

## DarkVillage

here it is... at last

bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.5 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-3.2.5.i586.rpm

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

 * building the glx module

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

probing for VMA API version...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

skipping patch for 'drmP.h', not needed

doing script based build for kernel 2.4.x and similar

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...

compiling 'agp3.c'...

compiling 'i7505-agp.c'...

compiling 'nvidia-agp.c'...

compiling 'firegl_public.c'...

linking of fglrx kernel module...

duplication skipped - generator was not called from regular lib tree

done.

==============================

 * building the fgl_glxgears sample

gcc -o fgl_glxgears -Wall -g -D USE_GLU -I/usr/X11R6/include -L/usr/X11R6/lib -l        GL -lGLU -lX11 -lm fgl_glxgears.c

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../libGL.so: file not recognized:         Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fgl_glxgears] Error 1

 * fgl_glxgears sample not build

 * building the qt fglx panel

gcc -c -g -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIO

NS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/X11R6/include -I. -I./include_dummy FGLRX        Extensions.c

gcc -c -g -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIO        NS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/X11R6/include -I. -I./include_dummy ATITV        OExtensions.c

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         main.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         Sheet.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         Page.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         InfoPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         DualScreenPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         AdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         TVoutAdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE        XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy         BoardInfo.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc Sheet.h -o moc_Sheet.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc Page.h -o moc_Page.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc InfoPage.h -o moc_InfoPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc DualScreenPage.h -o moc_DualScreenPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc AdjustPage.h -o moc_AdjustPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc AdjustPage.h -o moc_AdjustPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc TVoutAdjustPage.h -o moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE   XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy    moc_Sheet.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE   XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy    moc_Page.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE   XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy    moc_InfoPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE   XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy    moc_DualScreenPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE   XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy    moc_AdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XE   XTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy    moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp

g++ FGLRXExtensions.o ATITVOExtensions.o main.o Sheet.o Page.o InfoPage.o DualSc   reenPage.o AdjustPage.o TVoutAdjustPage.o BoardInfo.o moc_Sheet.o moc_Page.o moc   _InfoPage.o moc_DualScreenPage.o moc_AdjustPage.o moc_TVoutAdjustPage.o -o fireg   lcontrol.qt3.gcc3.2.3  -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt -lGLU -lGL -lXmu -l   ICE -lSM -ldl -lXext -lX11 -lm -lXinerama -lXrender -lfreetype -lXxf86vm -L/usr/   X11R6/lib -lXft

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../libGL.so: file not recognized:    Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.2.3] Error 1

rm moc_Page.cpp moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp moc_AdjustPage.cpp moc_InfoPage.cpp moc_   DualScreenPage.cpp moc_Sheet.cpp

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Don't understand please help me

----------

## Wedge_

Try running "opengl-update xfree", then emerge the drivers, then do "opengl-update ati".

----------

## PanTast

Hi, I´m new with Gentoo. I read this thread entirely.

Here´s my Problem:

I have the same HIS excalibur 9800 that ohoiza posted on Page 2 of this Thread. 

The lspci also tells me that I have a 4e49 ChipID.

Is there any other way than ohoiza´s dirty hack?

I´m not new to Linux, I have experiences since SuSE 4.2 but this Radeon really drives me crazy.

----------

## Wedge_

PanTast: I'm not sure if there's a better way, but that method should work. You could also ask ATI to add the 4e49 chip ID to the driver, I don't imagine it'd be a great amount of work  :Smile:  - http://apps.ati.com/linuxDfeedback/

----------

## DarkVillage

thank you wedge_ that did it

BUT

Back where I began =(

bash-2.05b# ut2003

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History: 

Exiting due to error

have I missed one or more steps?

I gets these errors:

         (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

         (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

I have tried with both internal and external agp suport.

I have compiled agp as a module in my kernel, but how do I load a module?

and I saw someone said I had to add fglrx to /etc/modules.autoload ... how do I do this?

Thanks for all help

----------

## PanTast

Wedge: I did that a few days ago. I hope, ati will do a good job.

I think it shouldn´t be too difficult to have a better Linux support than NVidia.

I must admit that I was a little bit suprised that my first attempt to get an accelerated X-Server for a ati Card working failed.

With NVidia Linux drivers one only needed to follow exactly the procedure posted in the readme ....

Please apologise my bad english ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *DarkVillage wrote:*   

> I gets these errors:
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
> ...

 

The fglrx module has to be loaded before you start X, otherwise 3D acceleration won't work. Look in the /etc/modules.autoload.d/ directory. There should be a few files there named "kernel-2.4", "kernel-2.6" etc. If you're using a 2.4 kernel, open the "kernel-2.4" file and add "fglrx" on a new line at the end of the file. Use the "kernel-2.6" file if you're using a 2.6 kernel. The module will now get loaded on bootup, but to load it manually right now, you can just do "modprobe fglrx". If you have kernel AGP support compiled as a module, you should do "modprobe agpgart" before "modprobe fglrx". You should also add "agpgart" to the kernel-2.x file along with "fglrx".

----------

## lazarous

Is this OLD post true?  Are ATI's drivers really going to be the same on different platforms.  Are they developing catylyst drivers?

http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2002-Aug/2926.html[/quote]

----------

## dpowers

Does anyone know if these drivers will work with a 7000 (r100)?  I installed the 2.9 drivers and did a modprobe fglrx and it wouldnt insert it.  

In either case, I am having a major problem getting anything to work with dual-heads with my 7000 and xfree-4.3.  I either get a garbled picture on both monitors, or one monitor perfect with the other a mirror of the first.  This is using the xfree radeon driver.  I could care less about 3d performance btw.  I just want 2d.   :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

dpowers: It doesn't look like it supports your card, this is the list of supported cards that are printed in the XFree log: 

```
(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

   ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

   ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

   ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

   ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)
```

----------

## DarkVillage

once again, thank you wedge_

now I can run ut2003 =)

but it is still problems, I newer stop it seams like =) 

I can't change resolution in ut2003... why?

this message I gets from both ut and AA 

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

----------

## dpowers

If that's the case, should the radeon drivers for just 2D work provided by XFree-4.3 work fine?  I cannot get them to work on both monitors for the life of me.  (only a mirror effect).

----------

## Wedge_

 *DarkVillage wrote:*   

> but it is still problems, I newer stop it seams like =)
> 
> I can't change resolution in ut2003... why?
> 
> this message I gets from both ut and AA
> ...

 

If you check the readme for UT2K3, I'm sure it mentions that those particular messages are harmless. I don't know why you wouldn't be able to change resolutions...do you have more than one listed in your XF86Config? "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" etc

 *dpowers wrote:*   

> If that's the case, should the radeon drivers for just 2D work provided by XFree-4.3 work fine? I cannot get them to work on both monitors for the life of me. (only a mirror effect).

 

Those are the drivers that are recommended for the older Radeons AFAIK, but I've never touched a multi monitor setup in my life, so I can't really help much  :Sad: 

----------

## DarkVillage

hmm I can change resolutions in AA so I don't think it is the config file, but I'll send it anyway, who knows, you maybee see something I should change...

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"se"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === QBS Support ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

# === FSAA ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514d

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

btw. sorry about yesterdays spelling =)    Sure Im not the king of english, but when I saw what I had wrote, my my  =P

----------

## Wedge_

 *DarkVillage wrote:*   

> hmm I can change resolutions in AA so I don't think it is the config file, but I'll send it anyway, who knows, you maybee see something I should change... 

 

I didn't think it would help either, but I can't think of much else  :Sad:  If you want to make sure, change your config to look like this: 

```
 Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection
```

----------

## vrghost

First of all thanxs for a grand forum, it has been helpful.

But I do have a huge problem with my radeon card. Its a 9200SE, and my question is, anyone who knows if it is possible to run the ari driver with ths card. Been trying to use the ATI driver V3.2.4.

First I thought that it might be that it has the wrong chip ID or somthing funny, but it seems to be using the right one. lspci identifies it as: 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5964 (rev 01)

Tried to provide both BusID and chipid in Xfree86-4. And I get the following error:

(II) Primary device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx ChipIP 0x5964 in Device section "ATI0" isn't valid for this driver

(EE) No devices detected

So my question then is, is it the sad fact that me buyng the cheepest radeon I could find that is comming back to bite my ass, Or am I missing somthing, or has anyone else had the same problem and figured out a ugly fix. Or a nice clean one, but ill take any solution.

----------

## NewBlackDak

I'm glad to see that I'm no the only one getting shit frames on RTCW.

----------

## riposte

Hi everybody

Ive searched the forums about this one but no luck, hopefully you can help.  I have a radeon 9600pro,  I have installed the ati 3.2.8 drivers

under both 2.4.20 and 2.6.0_beta9 kernels and have experienced the same problem with each.

opengl-update ati seems to run but doesnt appear to actually change opengl to the ati version. The output of fglxinfo remains:

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

and

fgl_glxgears continues to complain:

Error: couldn't get fbconfig

I have tried:

bash-2.05b# opengl-update xfree && opengl-update ati

as someone suggested but nothing seems to work.

Any ideas what I may have done wrong?

----------

## Wedge_

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers:

```
emerge -C ati-drivers

opengl-update xfree

emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati
```

----------

## riposte

Thanks for replying Wedge_ , but I tried that and no luck.

Any other ideas? 

In case it helps I am running xfree-4.3.0-r3 and my system is pretty much "emerged" up to date with the stable tree (except for the 2.6 kernel of course). X is otherwise running fine.

edit: Problem solved. I rebooted between installing the drivers and running opengl-update ati and that seemed to do it.

----------

## J3$U$H1M$3LF

well, kde is (and was) running fine, but the 3d apps are very slow (opengl)

I have a radeon 8500 pro and i followed the guide, but it doesn't seem to work.

I emerged the ati-drivers, got all the kernel options right (faik),

i ran fglrxconfig for and XF86Config-4 file (and renamed it to XF86Config).

I tried opengl-update ati and it says "ok" but i don't seem to get more than 1/2 FPS in tuxracer (the menu)  :Neutral: 

so, i get no errors or warnings, at least not that i know of. Could you guys give me a hint where to look (what logfiles) etc.

Oh yeah, when running fglrxinfo i get this:

```
root@localheaven jesus # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4
```

i am pretty new at this but i really wanna make it work.

tnx for reading the whole post  :Smile: 

----------

## Lews_Therin

 *riposte wrote:*   

> Hi everybody
> 
> Ive searched the forums about this one but no luck, hopefully you can help.  I have a radeon 9600pro,  I have installed the ati 3.2.8 drivers
> 
> under both 2.4.20 and 2.6.0_beta9 kernels and have experienced the same problem with each.
> ...

 

I'm getting this also. Anybody have any ideas?

----------

## S. Traaken

 *Lews_Therin wrote:*   

>  *riposte wrote:*   Any ideas what I may have done wrong? 
> 
> I'm getting this also. Anybody have any ideas?

 

Tried restarting X after running opengl-update?

----------

## sabel

first: great HowTo!!!  :Very Happy: 

But I've a problem. I have an Hercules ATI Radeon 8500 All-In-Wonder DV

I merged ati-drivers 3.2.8 and all works fine. I can load the ati-module into the kernel. no errormessage.

I can also start X with "startx". But when I start KDE, then it doesn't work. KDE seems to start. I can see the cursor. But then the screen turns black und KDE seems to restart itself. It does this for about 3 times. Then it quits.

From /var/log/daemon.log :

```

Nov 26 16:35:19 alina kdm[1247]: Greeter exited unexpectedly

Nov 26 16:35:19 alina kdm[1247]: Abnormal helper termination, code 0, signal 5

Nov 26 16:35:22 alina kdm[1271]: Greeter exited unexpectedly

Nov 26 16:35:22 alina kdm[1271]: Abnormal helper termination, code 0, signal 5

Nov 26 16:35:25 alina kdm[1281]: Greeter exited unexpectedly

Nov 26 16:35:25 alina kdm[1281]: Abnormal helper termination, code 0, signal 5

Nov 26 16:35:28 alina kdm[1290]: Greeter exited unexpectedly

Nov 26 16:35:28 alina kdm[1290]: Abnormal helper termination, code 0, signal 5

Nov 26 16:35:28 alina kdm[1244]: Display :0 is being disabled (restarting too fast)

```

When I use the radeon.o module instead of the fglrx.so module, KDE works fine! Does anyone have idea, what's wrong?

cya,

sabel

----------

## ArKay

I want amd64 support  :Sad:   This is one thing which NVidia offers, oh well...

ArKay

----------

## mikeraach

Just got a 9800 to replace my ti4200.  Installation went smooth, got opengl working.  Few glitches in games (ET mainly) but no big deal.

Two things I have problems with:

1.  When having a window maximixed (the title bar is at the very top of the screen) and I move my mouse to the top, as if I were to resize the window, the mouse does not partially go off the screen.  Instead, the mouse moves down...Picture says a thousand words...

[img:df38766ae2]http://pages.sbcglobal.net/finbert/stupidmouse.jpg[/img:df38766ae2]

Mine does this only for the top, not the sides or bottom (the mouse views correctly partially off the screen).

I've tried many different driver versions, all of them resulting in the same problem.  I'm currently using 3.2.8, 2.4.23 kernel, xfree 4.3.0-r3, kde 3.1.4

To make things even more interesting is I tried using the radeon driver instead of fglrx...It did not have this problem.  This makes me think that its the ati-drivers problem and everyone would have this issue, but I haven't seen anyone else post about this.

2.  The XV drivers dont work in video out and I have to use X11 drivers to obtain images (movies) on the tv.  This is a bummer because it uses cpu usage to display the movie rather than the gpu :/

----------

## pchan

Waa can anyone help me? i've been trying to get this working for says now, and still no joy.

When I startx it switches briefly to the gui screen and then crashes back to the console with the following errors:

QPixmap: Cannot creaye a QPixmap when no gui is being used.

DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-2140' to 'kded'

ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed

DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-2143' to 'knotify'

ERROR: Communication problem with knotify, it probably crashed

If I replace the XF86Config-4 file generated by fglrxconfig with my old one and then startx is loads up ok but the graphics are corrupted. Rebooting solves this. But of course then I don't have any acceleration.

Any ideas what's wrong?

----------

## kboy

what happened to the TV-Out setup guide on the first page? i have a radeon 8500 LE using ATi-drivers 3.2.8. when i do glxinfo|grep rend, it finds two screens. but my TV display only shows a black screen. can someone post a working XF86Config-4 that includes tv display? i'd really appreciate it.

----------

## i_hate_your_os

 *kboy wrote:*   

> what happened to the TV-Out setup guide on the first page? i have a radeon 8500 LE using ATi-drivers 3.2.8. when i do glxinfo|grep rend, it finds two screens. but my TV display only shows a black screen. can someone post a working XF86Config-4 that includes tv display? i'd really appreciate it.

 

I'm curious about this too.  I have a 9700 Pro AIW; my first monitor is an LCD that runs at 1280x1024; I would love to be able to play DVD's to my TV, that would be one less reason to boot Windows.

BTW, I am using the 3.7.0 ati-drivers, and I tell fglrxconfig to do "second monitor blank".  The control panel doesn't seem to work to enable the TV out.  All other functionality (except TV-in, of course, which apparently isn't there yet for this card) works great.

----------

## Fladnag

I posted my XF86Config-4 here - Acer 803 LCi Notebook Config (maybe a sticky?)

The setup is for a Radeon Mobility 9000, but hopefully should work for you too. I've been using this through a couple of ati-driver versions without any trouble. It is set to have my primary display (TFT panel) and svideo enabled when using the 'SVideo' screen setup.

----------

## teh kyle

Hello everyone. I am a newb looking for some help. I've read through the whole thread, and have seen some similar situations as the one I'm having but not exactly (at least I think this), so I'll post mine asking for help kindly...

I followed the HOWTO exactly, so I'm pretty sure my error is due to decisions I made when running the XF86Config-4 file creater from the ati emerge. Anyway, here are my errors that come up after I type the startx command:

(WW)fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE)fglrx(0):[agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE)fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

I have AGP enabled in my 2.4 kernel, and I have UseInternalAGP set to on. I chose the "Big Desktop" choice for my dual monitor setup. I am using an ATI Radeon 9800 pro. Any ideas? Thanks in advance

----------

## pf3016

Hi,

When I folow the link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73260&highlight=install+ati+radeon+9700

I get the following error on doing: make modules_install

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/video/nvidia.o

depmod:         pm_unregister_R94097bd6

depmod:         pm_register_R027ebe5e

Can anyone help me?

Regards

Paul

----------

## TEB

Hi, i hope someone can help me getting my IBM X31 going in X.

Ive followed the howto and im getting this when im startx'ing..

dmesg says:

radeonfb: ATI Radeon M6 LY DDR SGRAM 16 MB

xfree dump:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.1 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 03 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Feb  4 11:08:13 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 7

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

IBM says its a radeon mobility, i presume its a 7500 or a 9000... should be supported by the driver...  A ran fglrxconfig, answered all the questions (ive done this several times before on my stationary with 9700pros)

Im runnin 2.6.1 with DRI off and agp on, nothing as modules..

Im running the 3.2.8 drivers, the 3.7 isnt there anymore as far as i can see when i do a accept x86 ... ati-drivers

and yes ive done a emerge sync  :Smile: 

anyone have any clues?

----------

## Ex0dus

oke, I did everything, disabled DRM in kernal and all..

I have a rad9800pro

I emerged ATI 3.7.0 drivers and xfree 4.3.99-r1

my X loads everything fine, i can work with it, but, MESA DRIVERS LOADED, not the opengl drivers i just compiled and "opengl-update ati"-ed

i've been working on it for about 5 hours now, i just saw this problem when trying to run ET, it says sth like: please start et with: "+set r_allowsoftwareGL 1"

i'm desperate  :Sad: 

----------

## Bague

Hmmm, I have a radeon 7500, and when I try to load x with DRI enabled in my xf86config, it spits out error 4 to me. I use the love 2.6.3-r4 kernel. I want to be able to use DRI since my FPS are at like 180  :Sad: 

I saw one install guide for DRM and all, but it says that the ebuild does not work with 2.6 + kernels. Any help?

----------

## blackgen

 *Bague wrote:*   

> Hmmm, I have a radeon 7500, and when I try to load x with DRI enabled in my xf86config, it spits out error 4 to me. I use the love 2.6.3-r4 kernel. I want to be able to use DRI since my FPS are at like 180 
> 
> I saw one install guide for DRM and all, but it says that the ebuild does not work with 2.6 + kernels. Any help?

 

I had the same Problem and tell you my solution:

Compile the following options directly in your kernel:

Character devices -->

<*>/dev/agpgart

  <*>your chipset (in my case Intel 440...)

[*]Direct Rendering MAnager

   <*> ATI Radeon

Processor type and features -->

[*]MTRR

Compile now, and have a nice cup of tea!

after a reboot (you have to copy your bzImage to the right place before)

```
emerge opngl-update
```

then run

```
opengl-update xfree
```

and 

```
xf86cfg
```

 Maybe you have to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config and set 

```
Driver "ati"
```

to 

```
Driver "radeon"
```

This works for me perfectly (IBM A31p FireGL7800 -- fully compatible with radeon7500). 

I hope it works also for you!

greetings

blackgen

----------

## Ironwalker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also Xinerama en 3D acceleration does not work together. You can have 3D acceleration, or Xinerama (one screen on multiple monitors), but not both. It is a limitation of the drivers.
> 
> edit: Also, this is just the compilation of a few posts, from different people.

 

shit...how do i remove xinerama from my install then?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Traffixxx

nice howto

----------

## merdan

Hi!

I have a Radeon FireGLX1 video card, and I have followed the how-to presented in this thread and emerged and run fglrxconfig. The configurationscript created a nice XF86Config-4 file for me, but dual screen is not working. The primary screen works fine. I have turned DRI off in the kernel, and enabled xinerama in the XF86Config file.

Whenever I shut down X, I get this error message which points to my second out-put slot on my FireGL card:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx: DRIScreenInit failed!

AUDIT: (DATE): 3793 X: client 5 rejected from local host

What could be wrong here. please help me out.....I will post my XF86Config-4 below:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5-82

    VertRefresh 48-170

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   31.5-82

    VertRefresh 48-170

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5-82"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "48-170"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e47

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    # === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5-82"

Option "VRefresh2"                  "48-170"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=4e47

    Screen 1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

----------

## VolcomPimp

geez I was seriously begining to think it wasn't possible to get these working

but I put some faith into this thread and it finally got direct

rendering working....

thanx for the hard work guys!

----------

## blaster999

I highly recommend signing the petition for better ATI drivers for linux at http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html

It takes only about a minute to sign but it can encourage the ATI guys and gals to make better drivers. You can post your opinion about the petition here.

Sorry for this little offtopic.

----------

## merdan

Well, I have had a lot of problems with the ATI-drivers, just check my posting further up in this thread. But there's a new update out, I guess it came in august and it came down when I took an emerge sync. After switching to Xorg and emerging the new ATI Fire GLx1 drivers it all worked like magic for me. Great work. I am no gamer though, so I do not know how games would performe on my two 19'' screens, but for programming it works more than fine....

----------

## azcoder

Thanks in advance for any help:

I'm trying to install 2004.2 on a Dell Inspirion XPS with a Radeon 9800 Mobility.  

I can't seem to get any video.  

I have run:

ACCEP_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati

fglrxconfig

When I run startx, thescreen flickers for a second, then I just get a solid black screen.

I don't see any errors in /var/log/Xorg.log.

Any ideas?

Thanks again  :Shocked: 

----------

## UberLord

For the black screen, try seeting no_dri="yes" in the X11 config file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)

----------

## skrionius

I dont know if someone else run into this problem, but I will share it, may it help you in any way...  :Smile: 

I've upgraded the ati-drivers in my Gentto to version 3.14.6 and after doing so I experienced very strange thing. I have dual driver load screens and dri enabled on both screens. When I restarted screen went blank and until reboot (keyboard still working) it remained so (no alt+Fx worked).

After many s*cking with driver reinstalling, configuring, hacking the whole shit I found out that 

libglx extension was missing! Somehow the new ebuild removed it. After symlinking it back to /usr/X11R6/lib/extensions everything worked again, of course!

The crap was that when libglx was missing, and two screens were used with separate driver, the two driver fell into deadlock with each other! So shit happens...

If you run into such a problem check yout extensions directory!  :Smile: 

----------

## Dani81

I have a asus notebook A2500 with ati radeon mobility 9600. My kernel is 2.6.9-gentoo-r9. i emerge xorg 6.8 and ati-drivers, I maked xorg.conf and X start, but when i try glrxinfo or fglrxinfo my X crash. How can I know if my acceleration works?

This is my X's log about DRI

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

----------

## NighTiger

root@jabber: nightiger# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.8-milano/misc/fglrx.ko): No such device

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

anybody know why? :°°°°(

----------

## Arainach

What kernel are you using?  Did you compile your kernel WITHOUT DRI and DRM support and with agp support as a modules?  Are agpgart and nvidia_agp (or whatever your AGP chipset module is) in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?  What card do you have?

----------

## mattst88

way to bring back a *really* old thread.

----------

## NighTiger

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> What kernel are you using?  Did you compile your kernel WITHOUT DRI and DRM support and with agp support as a modules?  Are agpgart and nvidia_agp (or whatever your AGP chipset module is) in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?  What card do you have?

 

2.6

mmm no... I recompiled the kernel WITH DRI and WITH agp support modules and agpgart and ati_agp.

I didn't check /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, when I will come back home I will try (I using debian at home)

I've a Radeon Mobility 8500

tnx for your help

----------

## NighTiger

I forgot

I have a Radeon Mobility M6

Tomorrow I will past my lspciLast edited by NighTiger on Thu Mar 10, 2005 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arainach

Remove DRI support from the kernel.  It conflicts with the drivers.

----------

## NighTiger

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> Remove DRI support from the kernel.  It conflicts with the drivers.

 

I did

----------

## NighTiger

it's my card

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0019

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR+ FastB2B+

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Latency: 66 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

	Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

	Region 1: I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

	Region 2: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

		Status: RQ=48 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

		Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

that's the error I get when I try to install the module

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.8-milano/misc/fglrx.ko): No such device

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

----------

## echo6

I am unable to emerge any of the ati-drivers against 2.6.10 ro 2.6.11 gentoo kernels,  it fails to build the drm module and as a rsult also fails to build the fglrx module which is probably why you are getting your error also.

----------

## NighTiger

nothing to do :-\

knows anyone why?

----------

## Arainach

I just saw your kernel (2.6.8-milano).  I've never heard of this before, but I do know that some kernels are screwy with the ATI drivers.  For instance, 2.6.11-nitro0 didn't work for me, even though 2.6.11-rc3-nitro1 had worked.  Try switching to the latest gentoo-dev-sources (x86 or ~x86, your choice, I'm using the ~x86 myself) and seeing if you can compile the module under them.

----------

## dundas

Dear all:

        I've seen many replies asking about ATI mobility Radeon cards, but does any of such mobility cards working or not?Hope to see a living example.

        Mine is 9700, just wanna ask b4 I test it.

any info is great.

thx a lot!

----------

## vitriol

Ok, so now I"m getting

```
[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!
```

As two other posts describe. That's 3 people with the same error message....anybody know a fix for this? 

(I tried using both the regular ati drivers and the 200m drivers....neither of them work both with the same error message)

----------

## cyblord

wow, this is so much better than the one on gentoo-wiki

----------

## xevilstar

anyone reached the point to compile those drivers under gentoo on an ultrasparc 5 ?

----------

## xevilstar

I would really know if anyone has reached that point   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

